# I need help identifying the problem here!



## 7thG (Nov 16, 2013)

I've asked around and looked at the chart and I got some ideas but I am not confident enough to actually treat my plants until I really know the problem. It's only on one of my plants. It is rusted color brownish blotching on the leaves. I have been feeding them with Big Bloom and Grow Big so I am surprised I have a deficiency. Its makes me think there might be a different problem causing a deficiency. I checked the PH of my nuted and its ok. But IDK anyone got any input?

If you look at my grow journal it is the first pic of the latest post of pics.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 16, 2013)

You state in your GJ your just now adjusting your PH I would say there your problem.  The PH is the most important thing in growing unless your 100% organic


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 16, 2013)

The  rest of the plant looks fine, that small spot could be where some nutes got spilled or even water and burned a little by the light.They do need to be transplanted soon.   Greenest of mojo.


----------



## 7thG (Nov 16, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> The  rest of the plant looks fine, that small spot could be where some nutes got spilled or even water and burned a little by the light.They do need to be transplanted soon.   Greenest of mojo.


 
I never thought of that Rosebud you could be right. The plant looks really healthy other then that so it would make sense to me that its just a contact burn or something.


----------



## 7thG (Nov 16, 2013)

I actually haven't adjusted anything. I just checked the PH of my nutes and tried with the soil but it didn't work with my test vial. My nutes, which are mixed with tap water, are within spec according to my chart. The bottled water I have been using is good maybe a little high like 7.5. I guess next time I water I'll check the run off since I have no way of checking the soil. I don't like this PH stuff I think in the future Ima follow nouvellchef's recipe. 

Thanks again Ozzy and Rosebud you guys have been a lot of help to me!


----------



## 7thG (Nov 16, 2013)

Ok I figured out how to take close ups with my camera so I'll be posting really good pics of the problem here in about 5 minutes.


----------



## 7thG (Nov 16, 2013)

Hopefully this will help.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 16, 2013)

IMO transplanting will cure your problem along with getting the ph at the correct level


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 16, 2013)

ozzy and i are in agreement about getting those plants new digs. I know nothing of ph.. Enjoy your grow.


----------



## 7thG (Nov 16, 2013)

Ok. Im going to transplant them tomorrow and just go from there. I'll try to do my best with my crappy PH test vial. At this point I think I'm better off not touching the PH.
Keep an eye out for my journal! I know I've posted like 50 veg pics lol bear with me.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 16, 2013)

You might consider doing some organic soil if you don't want to mess with the ph for next time. What are you putting these plants in for soil?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 17, 2013)

While it may be okay for a spa or pool, the pH test vial method of pH testing is not nearly accurate enough to measure pH for growing.  However, since you are having problems, I think it is vital that you do get an accurate method to check the pH and adjust if necessary--I don't think this is something you should put off or ignore.  

What did you use for a soil mixture?  Did you add any lime?


----------



## 7thG (Nov 17, 2013)

Whitney Farms Organic Potting Soil mixed with MG perlite (nutrient enriched?). No lime.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 18, 2013)

nutrient enriched perlite?


----------



## 7thG (Nov 18, 2013)

yup


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 18, 2013)

Ok, I checked it out and it has, it looks like very little miracle grow fertilizer in there. Usually MG isn't really helpful in growing marijuana. So if i may suggest you stay away from any pre nuted soil and perlite. why they put that in there i will never know.


----------



## 7thG (Nov 18, 2013)

Yeah when I seen it I was like why, why Miracle Grow? Why do you have to complicate something so simple? Unfortunately it was all they had. It seems as if whatever they enriched it with it was very mild because I haven't really noticed. But, in any case I went ahead and got my plants new homes today. Now I have to figure out how to arrange my lighting because my plants are now almost a foot away from each other. I posted pics if you wanna take a look when you have some free time Rosebud


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 19, 2013)

theres your issue *7thG*...I used that perlite few years back and had same issues...I was told to soak that crap and strain it befor adding to soil...I would also suggest a PH/PMM metter designed for what we do...Milwaukee makes some cheap ones...I think I paid 22 dollars for my first one..But if ya can afford the more expensive ones like Blue LAb  :aok:..Best of luck

:48:


----------



## 7thG (Nov 19, 2013)

Hmmm I never really considered that my perlite might be to blame. Funny you say that because I was thinking about trying to strain it. Its like 50% perlite 50% like a fine white powder so I could strain it I think. Unfortunately though I just transplanted my plants into bigger pots with a healthy dose of the MG perlite. Im going to just water the crap out of them and fall back on the nutes for a while. Hopefully I can flush most of it out.
Thanks for the help though guys!


----------



## Classic (Nov 19, 2013)

Great thread.  A light bulb just came on for me.  I've always had this same problem and have always used the MG perlite.  It's the only perlite I can find.

My current grow is looking great and I wondered what was different.  The difference is that I'm using recycled soil and didn't add any new MG perlite!

This is why I lurk this forum so much.  You guys are really helpful.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 19, 2013)

Don't be afraid to ask a question Classic, if you have one. We learn from each other and share our collective experience.  That is why we are here, and of course for the bud porn too :hubba:


----------



## budz4me (Dec 14, 2013)

FYI 7thG, I am too having this issue.  I suspect its a ph issue, I have damn near tried everything else, as this is has happened to my last 6 plants now.

I think my ph meter is faulty....I am returning it monday.  It keeps saying my tap water is the same ph as the distilled water I am using, which I know is not true, I pulled up my local water info online and found the ph is around 6.0 in the tap.
 It also keep telling me my soil ph is 6.3-6.5, no matter how I nute, or what I water with, and no matter how many times I calibrate it...i think its just off.

Hopefully the new one will work better, and hopefully this might pinpoint an answer for us both.

EDIT: I suspect with a proper working ph meter I will find my soil way off either way, which would explain the deficiencies from nute lock out.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 15, 2013)

Make sure when you get a new pH meter that you get the calibrating fluids and always store the meter in 4.0 fluid so that the bulb doesn't dry out or get out of calibration as quickly. I use to keep a measuring glass with water and 4.0 fluid, and just kept my meter sitting in that rather than putting it back in the cap every time. I only had to recalibrate about once every 5-6weeks, and that is while using it 5-10x a week.


----------



## budz4me (Dec 25, 2013)

New PH meter is reading 6.5 today, so I guess its not a PH issue after all.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 26, 2013)

Its very difficult to check accurately the pH of soil because you are having to check the runoff which is affected by the soil in multiple ways. As the water runs through the soil, it releases chemicals that are held in solution going in. Then the water picks up other elements from the soil such as nutrient salts or other dissolved minerals. The actual pH of the soil could be very different from the final pH of the water that runs off due to this chemical exchange.

If you are in regular soil then you just need to make sure that the solution or water going in every time is at ~6.5 but if you are in soilless medium then you need to keep the solutions closer to 6.0. Some say that it should be even lower in soilless, but I am willing to bet that it depends greatly on the type of soilless medium that you are using.


----------



## robertr (Dec 26, 2013)

May I ask a question? I am using a soilless mix, it has spagnum peat moss, vermiculite and compost in it. I have been ph ing to 6.5. Is this right or wrong?


----------



## budz4me (Dec 26, 2013)

hush, is that true even with organic grows? I know with chemical based nutes and soil it is...I am new to organics and was hoping to avoid worrying about all of that


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 26, 2013)

With organics you want to keep any water/nutes/teas around 6.5-6.8 but once in the soil, don't worry about the pH unless there is a problem.

Robertr; if you are using compost in your medium then you are also running with organic setup. The whole key to organics from beginning to end is *Microbes*, beneficial microbes to be exact. If you don't keep enough microbes in your medium or fail to keep them healthy, then you will lose the pH balance. In organics the microbes tend the pH balance. All you have to do is make sure the water going in is kept within a reasonable range which is below 7.0 and above 6.0 to keep the microbes healthy. But you also have to feed the microbes while the plants are small as they are unable to feed the microbes themselves.

See the microbes break down the material/nutes into units that the plants can absorb, and the plants trade the available(chelated) nutrients for sugars that the microbes use for energy. When you first set up your grow medium, you have to make sure you have an abundance of microbes in the medium by either adding stuff that has them or adding the actual microbes themselves. But then you have to feed them periodically (most people use molasses for feeding the microbes by mixing it into the water during the first couple weeks)

I would recommend that the both of you should get some Mychorizae and Tricoderma from the hydro store and add to your medium on the next go if you are going to try to stay with organics. Also read as much of the organics stuff in that section so that you have a solid understanding of the best methods for using organics as it is far more involved than many people think. I have only done it some myself as it is quite challenging. You have to change the way you think about caring for your plants. You no longer feed your plants, you feed the soil and microbes, and they feed your plants and take care of the pH balance. I hope this helps both of you


----------



## robertr (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks Hushpuppy, no I am not doing organics, I grow in soil but that is all the local store had and I did not realize this till later. I have been doing the same as I did with the soil not knowing any better. I am using GH Flora Nova series nutes but am switching to Jungle Juice as soon as it arrives. My plants look good but after reading this thread I thought I would ask about the ph. 7thG sorry for jumping in on your thread.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 27, 2013)

I think you will be fine growing in soil with hydro nutes. You should have been able to do fine with the GH Flora but the JJ is very good nutes. The key to running both organic style soil and synthetic nutes is to talk to the guys who do it, like Hamster Lewis and 4U2Smoke. I think they usually start out with the soil and add about 1/4th amount of pearlite. The vermiculite is different than pearlite which is important for keeping the soil from compacting and trapping moisture.

They let the plants veg in the soil which they amend a little, then when the nutrients in the soil are close to depleted, they begin feeding the plants with synthetic nutes. I think that compost may be a bit tricky for using in soilless without going fully organic. If you want to go fully synthetic, and use the JJ, I would suggest a coco based soil medium. However, with the JJ, regardless of the soil medium, you will have to get the pH adjuster fluids to set the pH levels as JJ3part has no buffers in it.

If you want help with the JJ when you get ready to start, just let me know and we can go over how to best use it


----------



## robertr (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks Hushpuppy , I have the ph stuff and I have been using gh for many years without problems and just thought I would try something different. JJ seemed like a good choice and the price was good. I know you are using it and will keep you in mind if I have problems.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 27, 2013)

:aok:


----------

